# new jigging build



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Finished building a new hvy jigging and live bait rod for my Mak 15. I used a Jaws 6' 350-500g blank. That thing is strong! Now just need some calm seas to break it in!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Clean rod.. Now needs some fish slime on it. Curious what you have it spooled with


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks! I bought the reel from Charkbait and they spooled it for free with Toro Tamer 80lb. I plan to put maybe a 10 - 15' wind on leader on. Not sure if the white braid will be an issue. Always used green or grey. I'll find out soon.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

good looking set up! How much will ya take for it, (since ya dont like that white braid) ?? I will releive ya of it lol GG--let me know?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Xpac said:


> thanks! I bought the reel from Charkbait and they spooled it for free with Toro Tamer 80lb. I plan to put maybe a 10 - 15' wind on leader on. Not sure if the white braid will be an issue. Always used green or grey. I'll find out soon.


This is only my opinion and by no means am I a pro so take it with a grain off salt. I don't feel like white or any other colored line matter much when you jigging due to the fish being aggressive and chasing the bait for a hard hit "most of the time" i dont think a white line will effect your number of hits.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Why a split grip on a jigging rod? I always thought the purpose of the split was to be able to feel your way down to the end with your off hand without looking at it. That way you can make a long cast quick. I am not a builder though, is there a function for it I am unaware of?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

There's no real advantage that I'm aware of. Just a preference. I like the feel of it when tucking it under my left arm while jigging. Split grip can be a disadvantage when in the rod holder. If the grips aren't properly spaced, the exposed blank can take a beating. I modeled this build similar to a Spinal jigging rod.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work X.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Xpac said:


> There's no real advantage that I'm aware of. Just a preference. I like the feel of it when tucking it under my left arm while jigging. Split grip can be a disadvantage when in the rod holder. If the grips aren't properly spaced, the exposed blank can take a beating. I modeled this build similar to a Spinal jigging rod.


x2.. I much rather prefer the split grip on jigging rods and they fit better under your arm. Also I typically fish with my shirt off so the full grips can rub you raw if you are jigging for a while. If you have never tried split grips on a jigging rod I would certainly recommend it. You will not look at another full grip jigging rod.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice build!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

What a beauty! Now go put it to the test!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Feeling Wright got it right. It is for weight, less bulk under your arm while jigging. When speed jigging for long periods of time every ounce less counts. The only thing bad about split grips is you have to make sure the rod holder sleeve is long enough to cover entire rod holder or you will ring the blank.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. I took it out a few weeks ago but ended up using it for bottom fishing. Caught a #22 AJ on it. The rod has a ton of power. Hopefully i can test it on something much bigger.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like a beast to jig with all day.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

the rod is very light but the MAK15 has some weight. definitely not jigging all day with it unless i put something lighter on it. lately ive been using it for bottom fishing big live bait. plan on jigging for grouper soon using big buck tails with a strip of bobo. should be fun if the damn wind will stop.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> What a beauty! Now go put it to the test!


Stole the words right out of my mouth Nathan. Haha. Definitely a pretty combo right there though.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The MAK15 has turned out to be a great reel. I hope you give it a good workout..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Xpac said:


> thanks! I bought the reel from Charkbait and they spooled it for free with Toro Tamer 80lb. I plan to put maybe a 10 - 15' wind on leader on. Not sure if the white braid will be an issue. Always used green or grey. I'll find out soon.


It will not be an issue at all. I have jigged with every color available and it simply doesn't matter. I have also gone to a 25' windon for shock purposes. I was using just a 6' leader and would lose a few fish when they surged at the boat. Now that has been almost entirely eliminated. That Jaws blank is a beast too.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

well, i had to try the split grip for myself and ended up not liking it as much as a full grip. ended up rebuilding the bottom of the rod. here she is. much better feel. also swapped my TAC16 for the Makaira. Cant wait to use it!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What size Mak?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work X.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks!

lobsterman, it's a MAK15 like in the pictures in the front of the thread. it's a bit wider than the TAC16 and to me it was less stable while jigging. it's a crazy powerful reel so currently it's on a stand up rod for multi use. might build a Seeker Hercules XH for bottom live bait. not sure yet.


----------

